# MTB: Sunday evening, 7/6



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

We're heading back from our camping trip in Vermont on Sunday morning. I should be able to get everything dealt with and be able to make an evening ride. Anyone interested?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Not sure what my plans are for Sunday, it's a possibility I suppose.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2008)

if i dont do tucks...im in


steve


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> if i dont do tucks...im in
> 
> 
> steve


Definitely not if you need them though, eh?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2008)

huh i dont get it

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> huh i dont get it
> 
> steve



Me either...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.brands2liveby.com/product.aspx?id=457

I needed to google it


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2008)

oh ok I thought he meant a tummy tuck or something.....


steve


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> http://www.brands2liveby.com/product.aspx?id=457
> 
> I needed to google it


Bingo!

Geez, I didn't think it was that obscure of a reference!  :roll:  

BTW, Steve... I'm not a man.  :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 3, 2008)

oh  sorry bout that

steve


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

Although, it seems to me, she _is_ the man in that relationship...


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> Although, it seems to me, she _is_ the man in that relationship...


Gee, thanks.  :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Gee, thanks.  :roll:



It was actually more directed towards Brian.

If it's easier, I'll just take it back and say what I meant originally... Brian's a pussy.  Ok, there, I feel better.


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> It was actually more directed towards Brian.
> 
> If it's easier, I'll just take it back and say what I meant originally... Brian's a pussy.  Ok, there, I feel better.


Yeah, that works better for me.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> It was actually more directed towards Brian.
> 
> If it's easier, I'll just take it back and say what I meant originally... Brian's a pussy.  Ok, there, I feel better.



:uzi:

Respect Mah Authoratae!












:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like I am definitely in for this ride. We'll have to keep an eye on the weather and pick a time.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

If I am feeling better I should be able to make this ride. It would be nice to get one ride in this weekend. I will also see if Marge wants to come.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm definitely in for a ride.  Anytime should work for me (as long as it's not in the morning).  I assume we're talking about going to Nass??


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

The weather is not looking so goof for the afternoon / evening :sad:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The weather is not looking so goof for the afternoon / evening :sad:



You're right... 

Maybe late morning instead?  I think that would eliminate Greg from the ride, but that's tough shit for him.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're right...
> 
> Maybe late morning instead?  I think that would eliminate Greg from the ride, but that's tough shit for him.



I'll do morning, haven't ridden since Tuesday and am really itching to get out.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll do morning, haven't ridden since Tuesday and am really itching to get out.



I be up for a morning ride, but it all depends on how I am feeling when I wake up in the morning. I have been under the weather since Friday but I am itching to ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

I was thinking something in the late morning.  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

The forecasts are looking a little bit better than they were yesterday...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

We back to going this evening so Greg doesn't ban us for not waiting?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone pick a time already!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

How about 5, that will give the trails some time to hopefully dry out a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How about 5, that will give the trails some time to hopefully dry out a bit.



Sounds good to me.  I'd have trouble getting out anytime soon I think anyway.  Greg better get his ass back here so that he can go...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

Tim, will you be able to make an evening ride??  How are you feeling today?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Tim, will you be able to make an evening ride??  How are you feeling today?



I am feeling better today, but who knows as the day goes on. I should be able to make an evening ride, but again we will have to see. I am doing some prep work in the hallway for new paint and trim. Did some demo and now I am in the middle of patching some holes and cracks. Hopefully I can get a good deal done this afternoon. This was supposed to be my project for the weekend, but today was the first day I felt good enough to work on it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

Good luck on your project, we can probably make it a bit later if you need a bit more time...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good luck on your project, we can probably make it a bit later if you need a bit more time...



5 is the latest I would want to ride


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm out this evening. We just got the car unpacked and I have a leak in the kitchen ceiling I need to troubleshoot. It wasn't a surprise since we discovered it right before we left on Thursday. If by some miracle I do get out, it will be well after 5 pm so maybe I'll see you on the trail...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

Throw a tarp down and meet us out there!

Just kidding. Hopefully it is something easy to fix, but with water leaks a lot of time the water is coming in no were by were you visually find the leak since it travels along a board of something,


----------



## powhunter (Jul 6, 2008)

so whats the deal.......nassahegon at 5 off 69????   me and the poacher might join ya

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in for 5. Off 69 at the corner of Scoville road on the left and a cemetery on the right.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 6, 2008)

cool Jeff....me and the poachmastergeneral....(with his new bad ass ride) will be there at 5

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

Im out.
I was feeling better this morning, but I think I may have over done it. Starting to feel like crap again.

Try to get action shots of Jeff on his new ride


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2008)

Can someone bring a pedal wrench with them?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Can someone bring a pedal wrench with them?



I have a pedal wrench in the car.  See you guys at 5.



Greg said:


> I'm out this evening. We just got the car unpacked and I have a leak in the kitchen ceiling I need to troubleshoot. It wasn't a surprise since we discovered it right before we left on Thursday. If by some miracle I do get out, it will be well after 5 pm so maybe I'll see you on the trail...



Bummer, hope you get it figured out without too much trouble.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm out this evening. We just got the car unpacked and I have a leak in the kitchen ceiling I need to troubleshoot. It wasn't a surprise since we discovered it right before we left on Thursday. If by some miracle I do get out, it will be well after 5 pm so maybe I'll see you on the trail...


That really sucks, Greg.  Hope it's an easy fix!


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2008)

Never got to looking at the leak, but it hasn't reappeared. I'll be cutting out some sheetrock this week nonetheless. Pretty sure it's the shower in the master bath.

Anyway, bummed I missed this ride especially since Jeff and the poacher will be on new rides. Gonna try to hit up Nass early tomorrow morning since I have some time to kill.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyway, bummed I missed this ride especially since Jeff and the poacher will be on new rides. .



Same here! Also bummed that I have had to bail on rides every day this long weekend becuase I have been under the weather. 3 days off in a row and no riding just sucks!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyway, bummed I missed this ride especially since Jeff and the poacher will be on new rides. Gonna try to hit up Nass early tomorrow morning since I have some time to kill.





MR. evil said:


> Same here! Also bummed that I have had to bail on rides every day this long weekend becuase I have been under the weather. 3 days off in a row and no riding just sucks!



You guys missed out on a pretty good ride, if I do say so myself.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31029-nassahegan-burlington-ct-7-6-08-a.html


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You guys missed out on a pretty good ride, if I do say so myself.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/31029-nassahegan-burlington-ct-7-6-08-a.html



It's always good at Nass. In fact, I'm heading there right now, so take that!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's always good at Nass. In fact, I'm heading there right now, so take that!



Way to go get it!  Too bad you weren't man enough to hang with us last night... :roll:


----------

